
Anyone thinks Airtable's use of “Login with Google” is spammy? - brainless
Hello HN,<p>I recently wanted to try out a simple Airtable table for a list of solo founders and brainstorming sessions. What I saw is that Airtable defaults to asking for contacts every time -<p>1. When Registering (you cancel and then select &quot;try without contacts&quot;)<p>2. Then every time Logging in - this is terrible since I have signed up with Google and already expressed my choice?<p>3. On mobile app (Android) there is not even a choice so I can not use Airtable on phone!<p>Does anyone feel this is too far to try and build a contact list? I will surely never give me contact list to Aritable, so it will simply lose a founder who was planning to use it for other founders. But why make sure product&#x2F;marketing choices? Am I the only one who feels this is too spammy?<p>- Sumit
======
PaulHoule
No. It is too spammy.

If I were depending on them for my business I would want a poison pill in the
contract enough that I'll get paid enough to switch away from air table if
they are bought by Google, Facebook, apple or somebody like that.

